# 2018 all-mountain bindings?



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

podurban2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All good can’t-go-wrong bindings. I also recommend Now Pilots or Yes. This season’s Yes matches with next year’s Standard real nice, if you care for those things.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

If you do go with union I would go with the atlas or force over the contact pro. 

Also add in the Burton malavita to that list. Cheaper than the Genesis but pretty much the same without that fancy high back.


----------



## podurban2 (Apr 2, 2018)

ekb18c said:


> If you do go with union I would go with the atlas or force over the contact pro.
> 
> Also add in the Burton malavita to that list. Cheaper than the Genesis but pretty much the same without that fancy high back.


Really? What about the Union Ultra, how do they compare to the Katanas or the Genesis?

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

podurban2 said:


> Really? What about the Union Ultra, how do they compare to the Katanas or the Genesis?
> 
> Thanks for the tips!


I did not ride the ultras but I have owned all the other bindings on your list. I find that the force and Atlas little more supportive than the CPros for all mountain riding. 

I'm pretty rough with my bindings and the carbon high back scares me a little on the ultras. I'm scared of the weak spot, where the carbon high back attached to the bindings. 

The malavita and genesis feels about the same. I didn't notice too much difference. I sold the genesis and kept the malavita because I liked the Vita color better. 

Katanas are solid bindings with lots of adjustability. I slapped on the targa ankle straps and I liked it even more. Rome was awesome in giving me the targa ankle straps to replace the 1st Gen katana straps which were getting chewed up. 

Either way u will be happy with anything on the list.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Katana or Rodeo off that list. From Union get Falcors. I really like that binding for a bit stiffer all mountain surfy binding. Maybe add Now Yes or Pilots or Drives.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

I'd avoid the genesis. Mine broke on the 2nd day and apparently the issue is quite common. The two high backs are connected by a small rivet that can pop off.

I'm riding swtichback universe on my yes standard. Not sure if it's the best pairing but it feels good to me, switchbacks are so comfy and feel light and supportive.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm partial to Now and Burton. Pilot and Genesis would be my top picks. 



sush1 said:


> I'd avoid the genesis. Mine broke on the 2nd day and apparently the issue is quite common. The two high backs are connected by a small rivet that can pop off.


Which, in the unlikely event it happens, would be covered under warranty. I've owned 2 pairs with zero issues, sold my first generation pair to a friend who's still riding them.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Very happy with my Katanas except it seems my toe straps are getting destroyed on both of my bindings. No, I don't rest the edge of my board on the strap. It just seems the rubber gets stretched over time and begins to slowly tear. That said, Rome has sent out replacement straps prior to them actually ripping.

I am interested in trying out a pair from NOW though. Skate Tech sounds very cool.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Phedder said:


> I'm partial to Now and Burton. Pilot and Genesis would be my top picks.
> 
> 
> 
> Which, in the unlikely event it happens, would be covered under warranty. I've owned 2 pairs with zero issues, sold my first generation pair to a friend who's still riding them.


It's all anecdotal, but when I took it back to the burton flagship store the sales guy said they saw it all the time. Same with the snowboard store I tried to get them quickly fixed at. They even had rivets ready to go to fit the piece.

In saying that Burton replaced the highback in about 2 days and I got some malavitas in the mean time so it wasn't too much of a hassle.


----------



## simong81 (Mar 6, 2018)

I would go with the Now Pilots, but I am biased because I ride these and love them! They pair with the Yes boards amazingly and you have the three different bushes to give further adjustment to the response of them.


----------



## podurban2 (Apr 2, 2018)

Nivek said:


> Katana or Rodeo off that list. From Union get Falcors. I really like that binding for a bit stiffer all mountain surfy binding. Maybe add Now Yes or Pilots or Drives.


Thanks! I was interested in the Falcors and found a good deal (€244) I’m just a bit worried that they will be too stiff from I’ve read, and not so fun in the park or any buttering? Maybe I will be fine?


----------

